# Fish in supermarket



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

I get Noodles sardines (in water) and salmon. Yet, I want to get her other fish. Most of the fish here is already "cooked" and seasoned.(I won't buy these) It's a spanish run supermarket so I think it's a little different than a regular one.
What prepackaged fish can I get without worrying about that worm/parasite thing? 
Can I get frozen salmon or whitefish? I won't, obviously, get the fish from china or japan, only from canada or us.

I saw someone on here feeds whiting - I can't find that, is there another name for it? Can I buy that in the frozen section and safely feed it?


Fish seems to baffle me more than anything lol.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It baffles me too!! I get whiting from My Pet Carnivore, not the store. And when I do see it at the store it's cut into filets which cost more and don't have the whole fish to go with them.

I see mostly tilapia, catfish, and salmon in the grocery store. I got some tuna steaks once and they were really expensive. 

Plus, where the heck to you buy sardines with no salt??? I've never seen it. I've been buying them in water and running water over them in my strainer. The same with other canned fish - some don't have very much salt, but they all have a little bit - even in the organic section.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

This is why I feed fish oil supplement. I can find Brunswick brand sardines canned in water no salt but haven't found salmon without salt. I rinse it with water, but I don't feed this allot. Wyoming doesn't get a whole lot of fresh fish. and any you find is filets so very pricy.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly fish isn't a necessity in the diet. Especially if you can't find fish that are high in omega 3 fatty acids like mackerel, sardines, salmon (not farmed or from the pacific northwest). Fish is added to the diet for their healthy oils for the most part. They are also good sources of lean protein. 

If you feed a good variety of red meats with poultry you really don't need to add fish in. Just add a fish oil supplement in for skin and coat health. If most of the meats you feed are NOT factory farmed, mass produced then you don't even need an omega fish oil supplement because grass fed red meats are very high in healthy oils and fats


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a little salt on occasion going to harm a dog? Just wondering, as I feed canned sardines in spring water (that's what the label says lol), picked up some canned salmon today. Usually sardines will be a lunch for the boys, they'll get half of their 200grams of food at lunch in the form of fish, and maybe a little raw chicken or tripe.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i go to a fish store/market for fresh fish. when i feed
canned fish it's in water no salt added.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Mondo said:


> Is a little salt on occasion going to harm a dog? Just wondering, as I feed canned sardines in spring water (that's what the label says lol), picked up some canned salmon today. Usually sardines will be a lunch for the boys, they'll get half of their 200grams of food at lunch in the form of fish, and maybe a little raw chicken or tripe.


A little bit every once in a while shouldn't hurt a dog.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I buy Brunswick brand sardines, they sell a version that is in spring water with no salt added. Also just recently found a place that carries them whole and frozen for cheap, so now I am switching to feeding these. And I also buy whiting fillets from My Pet Carnivore.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> It baffles me too!! I get whiting from My Pet Carnivore, not the store. And when I do see it at the store it's cut into filets which cost more and don't have the whole fish to go with them.
> 
> I see mostly tilapia, catfish, and salmon in the grocery store. I got some tuna steaks once and they were really expensive.
> 
> Plus, where the heck to you buy sardines with no salt??? I've never seen it. I've been buying them in water and running water over them in my strainer. The same with other canned fish - some don't have very much salt, but they all have a little bit - even in the organic section.


lol ah great minds...

I have very rarely found cans of no salt added fish but can't for the life of me find them again. My husband claims he saw some online - I'll have to check that out!
I figure if I feel like I need to compulsively shop and buy Noodles fish - I can always cook it if I'm not sure.. :becky:


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

shellbell said:


> I buy Brunswick brand sardines, they sell a version that is in spring water with no salt added. Also just recently found a place that carries them whole and frozen for cheap, so now I am switching to feeding these. And I also buy whiting fillets from My Pet Carnivore.


They sell Brunswick near me, I'll try to find that spring water one


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i go to a fish store/market for fresh fish. when i feed
> canned fish it's in water no salt added.


Do you ever freeze it first? And, ANY fish? What's your take on buying tuna and salmon from fish markets?


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> ? I won't, obviously, get the fish from china or japan, only from canada or us.


What is wrong with fish from Japan?
i live in Japan and i thought fish from here was safe since it is not in the pacific northwest?


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

My girls will eat tinned sardines and mackeral but I've bought fresh sardines and they wouldn't touch them so I didn't buy anymore fresh fish since I didnt want is to go to waste.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

nickiklaus said:


> What is wrong with fish from Japan?
> i live in Japan and i thought fish from here was safe since it is not in the pacific northwest?


it bet it's because they are worried about the radiation from the nuclear plant problems. Although i saw a thing on TV where they are testing the fish and they are all ok. But the fishermen are in big trouble because people are afraid to buy.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

xellil said:


> it bet it's because they are worried about the radiation from the nuclear plant problems. Although i saw a thing on TV where they are testing the fish and they are all ok. But the fishermen are in big trouble because people are afraid to buy.


Ah i see fair enough 
yes i also am a bit worried about radiation in food which is why i only buy food from the south of japan or better yet imported for humans and for dogs


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We feed fish almost daily and have found that our best source for whole fish any place w have lived is to find a little Asian type grocery store, and order whole cases. 
While Natalie is right that fish is not absolutely dire to a proper raw diet I think the more variety the better, and whole raw mackerel is a favorite of all of our dogs, so we don't mind getting a case of 50lbs every month. 
If you haven't fed whole raw fish though I recommend not buying in bulk first though because not all dogs will take to it. Mine don't like large scales fish, but mackerel is a staple here. I just wish the price would have stayed closer to $1 per pound. It keeps going up and we are paying almost $90/month on 50 lbs of fish!


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

For the sardines in the cans is it ok if it is in olive oil? also is it better remove the bones in it? the sardines cans i buy always has small very soft bones in it but since it is cooked bones maybe it's dangerous


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sardine bones are very, very soft and won't hurt a dog. People can eat them with no problem, and people can't eat hard bones at all. They always come as whole sardines and it would be difficult to remove the bones.

They say get sardines only in water and unsalted - not sure why. I'm sure someone will explain. I haven't found them without salt, so I run a bunch of water over them.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

I never even thought of the bones. My boys gobble sardines with pleasure. Love them. I get them in spring water, not sure if salt is added or not. Olive oil is a good oil, giving even more omega 3's -- so I don't see any issues with that.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

nickiklaus said:


> For the sardines in the cans is it ok if it is in olive oil? also is it better remove the bones in it? the sardines cans i buy always has small very soft bones in it but since it is cooked bones maybe it's dangerous


Olive oil is ok. I was told by the vet the olive oil is good for Noodles because it helps keep down bladder stones (I can't remember why exactly)


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok thank you all


----------

